# 24" Kinder-Fully: Specialized Hotrock A1 FSR



## Sentilo (7. April 2012)

Specialized-Fully für Nachwuchsbiker:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Fully-fur-Ki..._Fahrräder&hash=item231c008b51#ht_1115wt_1299


----------

